# 2016 Smokers Weekend Photo Update.



## smokin monkey (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Folks, have finally got round to updating the photos for the 2016 UK SMF weekend.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk


----------



## wade (Sep 27, 2016)

Its good to see the photos up there - It was a great weekend. Thanks Steve


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 27, 2016)

Some of them are not the best quality, but that's what I have to work with. LOL


----------



## jockaneezer (Oct 9, 2016)

Looks like I missed a mega do ! Will definately try and make the next one.


----------

